
CS Now Counts as HS Math Credit in Most States – Is This a Good Idea? - theodpHNtake2
https://slashdot.org/submission/10540818/cs-now-counts-as-hs-math-credit-in-most-states---is-this-a-good-idea
======
kwhitefoot
No. There is precious little science in CS at that level. But a decent high
school mathematics course forms a solid foundation for work in other fields,
including computing.

